# Website Redesign! Help needed!



## sjson (Jun 24, 2011)

We have been revising our page often to keep potential clients intrigued especially with the summer finally arriving here in minnesota. What are some elements to the page you guys would change? Is it simple and informative? Is there a proper funnel? I would love to hear suggestions for improvement!

www.sedgwickheating.com


----------



## nyheat (Nov 30, 2010)

Your phone number should be bigger.


----------



## sjson (Jun 24, 2011)

Good catch. Rather than attaching it next to the address, do you feel it should be on its own or resize the address as well?


----------



## nyheat (Nov 30, 2010)

I think that address is secondary as potential customers most likely won't need to visit you and 952 area code will make it obvious to them that you're local.


----------

